# My Ride- Pimped to the Max



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey all, here's my ride with a bunch of new parts! Its sick!

Frame: Banshee Scratch 12"
Fork: Manitou Gold Label 80mm
Wheels: Mavix EX729 rims on Formula and XT hubs.
Tires: Maxxis HolyRollers
Cranks: Odyssey Wombolts
Sprocket: United 28t (orange)
Pedals: Odyssey Cielincki (orange)
Chain: Shadow Interlock V2
Brake: Hayes HFX-9
Seat: Shadow Slim
Bars: Atomlab GI
Stem: Animal Jumpoff (orange)
Grips: Demolition Team

Orange Fly Bikes barends on the way. Wheels should be built in the next couple weeks. 24" Atomlab Pimps with eastern26 hub rear.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

One more


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

SICK ride!!! Nice orange/black setup. How much was that gold label?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hawt! I dig it, what the hell is that white thingy in your front wheel??


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Hawt! I dig it, what the hell is that white thingy in your front wheel??


ziptie to keep his hub clean , that WAY OLD school :thumbsup:

EDIT : OOOoooooh WOMBOLTS nice !


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

yea its a pipecleaner, keeps the hubs sparkling! Yea I was debating waiting for deity cranks from my lbs, but they had wombolts in stock. I got thinking about it, and i decided to go with wombolts. Even if the shop had both in stock, I think i woulda took the wombolts anyways, I really dig their company, and the new design, plus i got a good deal.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Lookin good, I dig that scratch frame its nice.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah Wombolts are killer cranks. I prefer the Primo Hollowbites more because the Wombolts tend to loosen up a bit too much, or at least mine did


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice ride, some big changes. Maybe I'll try the pipe cleaner idea.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I really like that. 

What's the TT length on it?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice... perfect setup for urban/dj/park.  Looks cool too!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

top tube is 21.5". I have a little bit of foot rubbing on tire issue, but I've gotten used to it now. When the 24"s come it shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

now that is sick. when you start rollin' the 2-4's it will be even better


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> SICK ride!!! Nice orange/black setup. How much was that gold label?


You can get em online for about $400 us, but i like to support my local shop for most of my purchases, so I got it from them


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

            

If austin powers had had one of these in International Man Of Mystery, he wouldn't of needed to take his shirt off to destroy the fembots.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is the new Gold Label 2 good? How does it feel like? I'm looking for a 100mm fork, light durable and stiff. DJs are too heavy and I don't have any info about Argyles yet.
Btw, even if you buy the 100mm version you're able to lower the fork to 80mm yourself right?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Btw, even if you buy the 100mm version you're able to lower the fork to 80mm yourself right?


Not anymore or so I've heard. The argyles are nice, although I heard about some getting stuck down(air version). You can't really go wrong with either choice, although I don't like manitou too much.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Not anymore or so I've heard. The argyles are nice, although I heard about some getting stuck down(air version). You can't really go wrong with either choice, although I don't like manitou too much.


The 80mm version is a bit more expensive I think $50 or so. It seems like "tuned" coz stock version is 100mm... Because of this I think it might be possible, but I dunno.
Well I think I don't want an air-based fork. I got interested in Gold Label 2 coz cummings said it's good fork and I heard quite good rumors about it. On the other hand I heard that Manitou has it's problems. It's hard to make up my mind :madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, I take a leave from the site for a bit, then shift blows up! 
Nice ride cummings, came together very smoothly!

and Vinny, you had wombolts and they loosened up on you? seriously? are you thinking 41thermals? the wombolts are supposed to hold up tighter then other 3pc'ers with the 6side wedge and only 1 bolt..



heyhey 2000th post for me... damn.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

:lol:

I'm a tool sorry. Its been a while since I had the Odyessy cranks, so I saw Odyessy and thought oh they loosen up like a b!tch :madman:

It was the 41 thermals that loosened up like no other, despite my love for Odyessy I sold them quick and got Primo Hollowbites.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice, that kinked tt really looks slick


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

thnx for the comments. I'll post up pics in this thread again as soon as i get the 24"s. Im just waiting on the eastern26 hub and the rims should be arriving anyday now.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

very nice...very very nice


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cummings said:


> You can get em online for about $400 us, but i like to support my local shop for most of my purchases, so I got it from them


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: right on


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> The 80mm version is a bit more expensive I think $50 or so. It seems like "tuned" coz stock version is 100mm... Because of this I think it might be possible, but I dunno.
> Well I think I don't want an air-based fork. I got interested in Gold Label 2 coz cummings said it's good fork and I heard quite good rumors about it. On the other hand I heard that Manitou has it's problems. It's hard to make up my mind :madman:


I think most will agree that Manitou's customer service is good though. I had a year old 80mm Sherman that started making some noise, and they replaced it free.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Word. That's the money spot. The Wombolts live...


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

that's the most attractive scratch i've ever seen.
well done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

EDIT: The fork is the 80mm Gold Label 2. After the shop rebuilt the fork, it feels much better than it did out of the box. There is something to be said about having someone who knows how to tune a fork rebuild it 

Careful of the arch on the gold label's  This is what happened to mine after about 4 months of off and on riding..



















They warrantied the lowers but sent me black ones since they were 'out' of white. They said they'd send the shop a set of white lowers when they got the shipment in November but we haven't seen anything yet.. I even called a couple times since the shipment was supposed to arrive but no dice. I kinda like how the black looks more on my bike now anyways 

-matt


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

:eekster: That is a kick arse bike. I want one!!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A blue or mango Chris King headset would be oh so pimp on that bike.


----------



## tagnasty (Jul 7, 2006)

nice :thumbsup: now post some action shots


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

tagnasty said:


> nice :thumbsup: now post some action shots


I would if one of my friends come to my indoor skatepark, but mostly I ride alone. And as for outside, well I dont plan on going outside seeing as it just started snowing outside here in ontario. My hibernation has begun.... :madman:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Yo, C, did you have any issues with Wombolts? The spindle length was OK? How much room do you have for adjustment on the chain line up front? Did you use any spacers? I've got a set sitting in my closet... I should be rockin em soon.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey Cru, Well I was skeptical about BMX cranks fitting (i thought problems with spindle length), but my shop said they'de get em on no prob, and sure enough they did. There is a few spacers being used on non drive side. Now, I'm no crank/bb expert, I let the shop deal with that stuff, so I'm not gonna try to explain what the shop did about installation ect., cuz id probly just confuse u and myself. I'll take a few close up pics for ya tho in the next few days and post em up.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Crazy looking bike. A few more orange bits would really set that thing off.

Definitely post up pics with the barends and wheels.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cummings said:


> Hey Cru, Well I was skeptical about BMX cranks fitting (i thought problems with spindle length), but my shop said they'de get em on no prob, and sure enough they did. There is a few spacers being used on non drive side. Now, I'm no crank/bb expert, I let the shop deal with that stuff, so I'm not gonna try to explain what the shop did about installation ect., cuz id probly just confuse u and myself. I'll take a few close up pics for ya tho in the next few days and post em up.


and what size bb shell was on your scratch? any spacers on the drive side behind the sprocket? no adapter? I wonder how much of that crank arm is hangin' onto that hex? must be enough if your lbs was able to put spacer on the non-drive side to even things out... what is the width of those spacers?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tuned 10th anniversary Z1, that would totally rock my socks on this bike. Although that might be very expensive for a color scheme haha!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Tuned 10th anniversary Z1, that would totally rock my socks on this bike. Although that might be very expensive for a color scheme haha!


Yea, I'm not about to change the fork tho, i just got it! Those were the two forks i was considering though, but but I got the Gold Label for X-Mas, so Im pumped


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

*24's are on!*

Hey, well I said I'd post up pics of the bike when I got the 24's, so here we are. Oh ya, I got some fly barends and a new KMC 510 chain.
Wheel Specs:
front- 36h atomlab GI hub
36h pimp rim with torque nips
Holyroller tire. ( might change out for K-Rad because of clearance issues)

rear- 36h 14mm Eastern26 hub
36h pimp rim with torque nipples
kenda kiniption tire.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

the grips look green, but sweet looking bike, the orange is nice


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

its the flash, the grips are a lighter black. Im gonna get better pics from outside soon.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cummings said:


> Hey, well I said I'd post up pics of the bike when I got the 24's, so here we are. Oh ya, I got some fly barends and a new KMC 510 chain.
> Wheel Specs:
> front- 36h atomlab GI hub
> 36h pimp rim with torque nips
> ...


Damn looks hot dude. You've got yourself a pair of nukeproof hoops!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Rad bike, homey.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam that looks good


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks sick dude, but do you ever ride it?  The thing doesn't have a scratch on it.

How loud is the Eastern hub? It looks really nice


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

its got some decent noise, not overly loud, but I've only ever rode xt and other shimanos, and this thing blows their sound away (if they even had a sound)


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks dude, looks like a sick hub. Now go out there and ride it, break it in :thumbsup:


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

dont worry, ill be ridin it! goin to the indoor skatepark tommorow and probably the next day.


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

where did you get those grips? and do you like/recomend them?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

demolition teams. got em at my local shop. you can get at any bmx online shop like dans, empire, albes. I like em. I was recomended them for gloveless riding because they dont get too slippery when hands are wet. they are thicker than others, so if you dont like thick grips, dont get them. they work really well with gloves by the way. I like to try new grips, and my next ones will be animal edwins or fly's. dont get me wrong, these are great too.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, you finally got the E26 hub... nice stuff.. I'm still lovin' mine. how:s the difference between 26 and 24 workin out for ya? 

I just gotta say man, I'd grind the fudge out of those huge dropouts... it'd void your warranty of course... but I guess I just love wheelin' and dealin' with the die grinder, haha... you surprisingly lose a LOT of weight from just cutting off cable stops, v-studs, and drop tips, etc.


----------

